# Miniature Poodle



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Happy New Year everyone 🥳🥳🎉 wishing you all the best for 2022.

I wanted to share a little happy news with you all. In a couple of weeks time, I am going to meet this little 9 month old miniature poodle to see if he would like to join our family ❤ x

P.s if anyone would like to give me info on his colour, that would be appreciated. There are so many, it's hard to keep up 😂😂

Can I ask everyone who has commented if they have any name suggestions for this boy? I am not keen on the name he has but I am struggling to think of a name that suits him or that we can all agree on 😂😂


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm so happy for you. I hope he is perfect.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

He looks precious ❤🧡💛


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

cowpony said:


> I'm so happy for you. I hope he is perfect.


Thank you. I have seen a few videos of him and he looks very sweet and well mannered. His owner had a change in circumstances and the breeder has a clause in contract saying the pups should be returned to her. She has his gran, mum and 2 sisters (one from a previous litter that she kept). I'm looking forward to meeting him and I love his colour x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Apricot mini momma said:


> He looks precious ❤🧡💛


He is rather adorable 😍


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sole he is a very handsome boy. I hope this works out for you!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

This is such exciting news!!!!! Keep us 
updated! 😊


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Great news. Good for you.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

What a sweet face! Good luck!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

He's adorable! I hope you get him!


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> He's adorable! I hope you get him!


I forgot to ask, what colour would you say he is? Do you think he will clear much more if that's him at 9 months? I have that nervous excitement feeling but I will definitely go with my gut x


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I really have no idea. I love the white beard too! Hopefully he stays dark enough to distinguish the white in his beard😍!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh my goodness, he is adorable - I so hope it works out because he looks like the perfect addition to your family.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I really have no idea. I love the white beard too! Hopefully he stays dark enough to distinguish the white in his beard😍!


I hope so too. I like his little white patches, they make him different 😍


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Aww, he looks so sweet! I hope it works out for you!


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Aw, he's a cutie! I hope he turns out to be a good fit for your family. If he is then he is one lucky guy. Wally is the same color. He was darker as a pup and was called red. Vets still list him as a red.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Sweet looking boy ! He looks like an apricot or red abstract. I would say he will probably end up a light apricot, like Merlin.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh, such a handsome face with such a sweet expression  

This is my layman's go-to site for general color questions. There's a lot of history with some pictures. 

POODLE COAT COLORS: RED, APRICOT &amp; CREAM (tripod.com) 

I'd say definitely the red/apricot/cream spectrum .

My girls mother and father were listed as red. I only met their mother, Sam. She was still on the darker side when we met in 2002. Unfortunately, I don't have a picture of her. My girls look to be the red/apricot combo listed on the link. They faded but evenly, keeping the dark and light.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

What a gorgeous boy. He looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He looks a darling - I do hope he is The One. I would say light red or apricot, probably clearing to a warm cream.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> Oh, such a handsome face with such a sweet expression
> 
> This is my layman's go-to site for general color questions. There's a lot of history with some pictures.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will have a read. Cooper was darker as a puppy then he got really light except from his ears and stripe down his back. I think this little one might be a little darker than Cooper was. It will be interesting to see the change.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Happy new year. This is indeed good news. I really hope you are a good match. He looks adorable


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Oooo how exciting. Rusty is this colour, he is almost 10 months old. He was sable as a puppy but has gradually gone paler and paler orange. He has a white chin and chest and white bits on his paws.

It will be interesting to see what he clears to. 

I hope he is as wonderful as he looks.


----------



## LynnB739 (Jun 28, 2021)

He is adorable! My guess is that he is apricot or cream. I'm newer to poodles myself, I have a 7 month old toy poodle puppy, Sophie. My sister is getting a cream mini girl from my same breeder in a few weeks. It's so exciting. Sophie will have another poodle to play with. 🐩🐩


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

LynnB739 said:


> He is adorable! My guess is that he is apricot or cream. I'm newer to poodles myself, I have a 7 month old toy poodle puppy, Sophie. My sister is getting a cream mini girl from my same breeder in a few weeks. It's so exciting. Sophie will have another poodle to play with. 🐩🐩


How exciting! I hope you share some pictures of Sophie with her new cousin ❤ x


----------



## Snow (Dec 29, 2021)

Sole0102 said:


> Happy New Year everyone 🥳🥳🎉 wishing you all the best for 2022.
> 
> I wanted to share a little happy news with you all. In a couple of weeks time, I am going to meet this little 9 month old miniature poodle to see if he would like to join our family ❤ x
> 
> ...


Congratulations, he is adorable.
What about the name Tango...?


----------



## princess83 (Jul 21, 2018)

He is so precious! 

What is the name of your other poodle?


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

princess83 said:


> He is so precious!
> 
> What is the name of your other poodle?


My other poodle was called Cooper, we sadly lost him at only 14 months old. He was named after a Mini Cooper car just because I love cars lol x


----------



## princess83 (Jul 21, 2018)

Sole0102 said:


> My other poodle was called Cooper, we sadly lost him at only 14 months old. He was named after a Mini Cooper car just because I love cars lol x


I'm sorry I didn't know 

Maybe name this one Cheif?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Oh, you're getting the 9 mo. old!! I had a hunch when you posted about him that you might have a slight interest in him...yay! I would say he is a red. Very handsome  Congrats!


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Oh, you're getting the 9 mo. old!! I had a hunch when you posted about him that you might have a slight interest in him...yay! I would say he is a red. Very handsome  Congrats!


I am certainly considering him 😀 I am going to meet him on 22nd of this month. It will be a 12 hour round trip for me and I don't drive so that's my first availability for a lift. I had contacted her to be put on the wait list for a puppy and she mentioned him. I didn't think anything of it to begin with then curiosity got the better of me 😂😂. She has his gran, mum and 2 sisters (one from a previous litter) so there will be plenty of poodles for me to see when I get there. I have seen videos of him playing with his mum and sister and also playing fetch. He looks sweet and well mannered and the breeder was lovely when I spoke to her. So, fingers crossed all will be perfect.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Fantastic! Very excited for you and praying for it to work out.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

What a cute face! If you like cars, maybe Bentley?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Are we still going? Thinking of you all...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Are we nearly there yet?!


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> Are we still going? Thinking of you all...


We are going on Sunday, not long now. You guys will be the first to hear 😀 I am so excited but so nervous too.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

fjm said:


> Are we nearly there yet?!


Not long now. Leaving home at 6am on Sunday, should get there around 11.30am and the breeder is making us a roast for lunch. She says she wants to make sure we are well fed because of how much travelling we are doing. She is very kind.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Thinking of you and hoping


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Oh the final wait and suspense is really a killer. Looking forward to pictures


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Hoping all goes well tomorrow!


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Minie said:


> Oh the final wait and suspense is really a killer. Looking forward to pictures


Tell me about it 😂😂 I fell asleep at 4am and woke up with a fright at 6.45am thinking I had slept in. Took me 10 minutes to realise I was a day early 🤷‍♀️😂😂. Just glad I hadn't woken the kids up lol.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

a2girl said:


> Hoping all goes well tomorrow!


Thank you x


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You might as well take a dog crate with you - after this build up and a Sunday roast there is no way you are coming home without him, any more than I was going to pass on Freddy once I had met him!


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

fjm said:


> You might as well take a dog crate with you - after this build up and a Sunday roast there is no way you are coming home without him, any more than I was going to pass on Freddy once I had met him!


I have been informed that the seatbelt can attach to his harness. We are taking a dog bed with us so he can travel in comfort 😀


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Can’t wait…. Fingers crossed everything goes well.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

The suspense!!


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> The suspense!!


Only 12 hours until we set off 😱😂 x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Can’t wait…. Fingers crossed everything goes well.


Thank you x


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Some of us will up too, be waving as you head out!


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> Some of us will up too, be waving as you head out!


Thank you ❤. It is currently 3.36am and I haven't slept a wink. The alarm is going off at 4.45 lol. The past 6 hours have felt like a year 😂😂. I am sorting out some DVDs to watch during the drive and making sure I don't forget anything. I hope it all goes ok. Fingers crossed he likes me 🤞


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Oh my goodness, I'm assuming you have a driver--I hope so since you haven't slept all night and are planning on watching DVDs LOL Wishing you a safe and exciting trip! Can't wait to hear about it when I wake up tomorrow


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Oh my goodness, I'm assuming you have a driver--I hope so since you haven't slept all night and are planning on watching DVDs LOL Wishing you a safe and exciting trip! Can't wait to hear about it when I wake up tomorrow


I definitely have a driver 😂😂. I don't sleep well most nights, pain medication has turned me into a bit of an insomniac. Don't understand it really, I take 750mg of muscle relaxants 3 times a day lol. On the plus side, it relaxes muscles I never even knew I had 🤭🤭 just doesn't relax my brain much. I am getting picked up in an hour and 15 minutes, not that I'm counting x


----------

